# sparkles breeding journal



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

ok i was 1 day off with sparkles she laid her first egg this afternoon so acording to this we should see the first egg on the 30th give or take a day


----------



## Catherine (Jun 11, 2009)

I shall be following this thread with interest.


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

ok sparkles laid her first egg on the 12th so i was expecting her to lay another one on my birthday the 14th well she never did so i thought hmm thats strange then today wich is the 16th she laid the 2nd egg but then i remembered the last clutch that salt and pepper laid there was a 4 day break between the 1st and 2nd egg as well i was just wondering if this is rare or what


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

so far out of 3 eggs 1 is fertile she is good for 4-5 eggs


----------



## Rocky's Rose (Jun 24, 2008)

allen said:


> ok sparkles laid her first egg on the 12th so i was expecting her to lay another one on my birthday the 14th well she never did so i thought hmm thats strange then today wich is the 16th she laid the 2nd egg but then i remembered the last clutch that salt and pepper laid there was a 4 day break between the 1st and 2nd egg as well i was just wondering if this is rare or what


My female Rosie laid her first egg last Friday. She didn't lay again though on Sunday. Maybe she will lay today like your Sparkles.


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

i hope yours does it is just so exciting to see the new chicks


----------



## Rocky's Rose (Jun 24, 2008)

I just got home and she DID lay another egg!! She laid her first one on the 15th and then the second one today which is the 19th so there was 4 days inbetween instead of the normal 2.


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

yea lately i,m finding that to be more frequent lately


----------



## Rocky's Rose (Jun 24, 2008)

Maybe its the Canadian air  lol


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

ok sparkles laid her 4th egg so i thought i would check to see how many are fertile now 4 eggs 3 fertile


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

ok the eggs should start to hatch this friday but just incase you did not see the post on penelopee she and yacky abandoned there eggs so what i did was 2 eggs were adopted to salt and pepper and 2 to stretch and sparkles so there could be days where wer will see 2 eggs hatch in one nest


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

ok during the night and this morning 2 eggs have hatched so we should see 4 hatch out of the 5. reason i say 4 is one egg is a very dark grey so i expect it is dis. but we should see one chick of the 2 that are left be lutino unless the dis was the lutino.


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)




----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

a disaster avoided 

i was watching tv and i hear one of sparkles chicks squaking it was fairly loud for a one day old chick so i checked the box and i could only see one chick i thought to myself i no 2 hatched so then i thought the last 3 clutches there has always been one chick on the floor of the cage so i checked the cage floor and i was right so i picked jumper up and to my amazement there was nothing wrong with jumper so i put jumper back with much difficulty because stretch was very protective of the box but i was able to get jumper in ther box as soon as sparkles saw jumper she tucked him under her to warm her up


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

now we have 3 for sparkles and one more is hatching as well


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

and let the pics begin


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

ok here are tjhis weeks pics


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

here is a pic of the three chicks more pics in a day or 2


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

here are more pics


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

Gosh they are cute! Wish i had the time to be breeding full time but being my age bites right now. Should my conures ever go to nest i would quit my job though to hand raise the babies.


----------



## Ezzie (Jan 19, 2010)

They grow so fast  Our first set of cockatiels we ever had were hand raised on the way from Adelaide to Sydney! it was a very fasinating experience even though i was only a little girl myself. Chicks are so odd looking in my opinion, almost like little aliens.


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

and more baby pics


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

ok stretch and sparkles threw me for a twist. every clutch before now they have produced lutinos and greys split to pieds but this time no lutino at all i do have greys split to pieds but the twist is i have a cinnamon if you look at the pic you can tell it is cinnamon


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

ok all here are this weeks pics as you can see the 3 chicks are from stretch and sparkles 2 greys 1 cinnamon i believe the cinnamon is one of the eggs i adopted to stretch and sparkles


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)




----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)




----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)




----------

